# TrackMania Nations Online-Verbindungsfehler



## ComputerAlex (21. Februar 2009)

Tag zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem mit Trackmania Nations.
Wenn ich Online spielen möchte fliege ich andauernt aus den Servern.
Ich kann mich problemlos einloggen und in die Server einwählen, dort kann ich dann auch so 2-5min spielen dann bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung:
"Das Spiel wurde unterbrochen: Connection to ..... failed or disconnected from Server (10004)".
Ich weiß nicht woran es liegen könnte.....habe schon die Firewall deaktiviert bringt nichts,
habe es auf meinem alten Computer installiert da geht es 1A.
Vllt. habt ihr ja ne Idee woran es liegen könnte.

Mein System:
Intel Core2Quad E9550
ASUS P5Q-Deluxe
Geforce 8800GTX
4048mb DDR2-800 Ram 
Windows Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## Digger (21. Februar 2009)

hmm vllt liegt es daran, dass dich dein antiviren/internet securitiy prog raus wirft !?
kannst mal da nachgucken und den sicherheitsstatus fürs spiel ändern (vorrausgesetzt sowas gibt es bei dir)

bei meinem norton gibts sone art status für jedes programm. da kannste sagen ob pcs auf dei zugreifen können usw.

bei TM gabs auch mal im fag ne lösung, mit port-öffnen im router. könnte auch sein, dass der router dich raus wirft.


----------



## ComputerAlex (21. Februar 2009)

ja hab es schon zu den vertrauenswürdigen programme genommen^.
ich denke nich das es am router liegt da es ja von meinem alten pc aus geht von daher.......


----------



## Digger (21. Februar 2009)

hmm dann kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. sry.


----------

